

Ask HN: I have a hackermap.com, now what with it? - trusko

I always hated when I was looking for a domain just to learn that it's gone (or somebody is asking more than I am willing to pay). The most of those domains were just parked waiting ...<p>Now I am one of those that bough domain without any project in mind. I just liked it. hackermap.com. I though I could do something cool with it. One of the options was to show all ycombinator hackers on the map (with some participation from the community). But there is already page that does that. Even if I did it how useful would it be?!<p>Any ideas? The purpose of the project (not a startup) for me is to learn GAE (I started with Django on GAE but not sure that I am leveraging enough Django here to justify it's use).<p>Thanks
======
trusko
Clickable - <http://hackermap.com>

